

Returning My Surface Pro 3 - withdavidli
http://withdavidli.blogspot.com/2014/07/returning-my-surface-pro-3.html

======
chton
"I bought a defective device, and rather than return it to a Microsoft Store
and get a fixed/new device, I'll complain about it on the internet."

You have some valid points about the keyboard, Wifi and sensitivity, and these
either already have a fix or are going to be fixed by MS very soon. The last
bit is a diatribe against windows 8 in general, while you only have at most 2
weeks of experience with it. You even say it's getting better once you get
used to it. You're buying a new kind of device with a new OS on it, and you're
disappointed it's different from what you already know?

This could have been an interesting review with some tips for other owners,
but as it stands it seems more like spitting venom.

~~~
withdavidli
Hi chton,

If you look at the MS forum you'll see that I'm not alone in these issues. In
fact, I've experience most of the popular complaints about the device listed.
In my summary I mention I was leaning towards keeping it, but that's by a
slight margin, the battery issue just pushed it into "one too many problems"
area for me to deal with on a device that I would use for the following 2-3
years.

I did list the solution to the pen sensitivity; Wintab driver. Didn't get a
chance to try any of the wifi solution before it died though.

>You're buying a new kind of device with a new OS on it, and you're
disappointed it's different from what you already know?

I've used Windows 7 for a over a year at work at work and loved it. I bought a
Windows 8 desktop for my parent's a year ago and used it for about 4 months.
Mostly used in desktop mode because Metro just confused my parents (they're
not the most tech savvy, but they're used to the desktop version for about
8-10 years). So I actually have more than just 2 weeks on the OS experience.

I actually love the 2 in 1 tablet/pc, I told my friend that yesterday as well
after he read the review. The hardware design is actually pretty solid, but
the UI/software experience on it has been below par in almost all instances. I
probably would cut them more slack on it thinking "O it's a brand new device,
software probably isn't optimize for touchscreens", but then I thought "hold
on, haven't ultrabooks with touch screens been out for over a years now...and
isn't this the 3rd version of the Surface?"

>This could have been an interesting review with some tips for other owners,
but as it stands it seems more like spitting venom.

What kind of tips would you have liked to hear? (serious question). Always
looking to improve and if you thought it could have been more helpful in area
I'm more than receptive in those criticisms.

EDIT: Also would like to add. One of the big factors on returning the device
comes down to return policy as well. It's 30 days. So this is a commitment of
~$1400, more than a month's rent for me. The device is suppose to be an
investment , something that I can rely on for the next few years, and so far
my confidence in it just isn't where it needs to be to stay with the device.
Money is a pretty big issue, I assume so for most consumers paying this much
for a device.

~~~
chton
The tone of the post makes it seem like your only major gripe with the device
is the battery problems. A defective battery is something that is covered in
the warranty, so you could get it repaired, but instead you return it. I
understand if you would have had a shitty experience overall, and the battery
was the proverbial last straw, but that doesn't seem to be the case from your
post.

You list 5 problems, 2 of which are fixed, 1 which is a production defect that
can be repaired at no cost to you, and 1 of which you yourself say "it isn't
as bad as I thought it once was.". Overall, you have 1 decent point (the
keyboard), and if you had used that point as your reason to return your
Surface, that would have been perfectly valid. Instead you use the one thing
covered by warranty as your primary reason in the summary at the top. It's
possible you intended this to come across differently, but in that case you
need to elaborate some more.

Windows 8 on a desktop and on a tablet are very different animals, purely
because of the way you interact with them. Windows 8 has special controls for
touch, which you don't usually see on desktop. That's why 2 weeks is still a
short time to spend with it before declaring it bad. Try a bit longer, there
is logic in there, it's just unfamiliar.

As for tips, you could have expanded on the steps you took for your issues, so
it would be more balanced against the bad parts of the review.

I understand the concern about the return policy, and I don't see any problems
with returned a product you're not happy with. I just wish you would have
written a more balanced article with more reasoning behind it and a better
indication of what you liked. The current version reads too much like "There
were some good parts, but most of it was literally worse than Satan", mostly
because it's a list of issues rather than a review. Some expansion on your
points and maybe rewording some things would make sure people stop getting
that impression.

~~~
withdavidli
Thanks for the feedback!

I did state in my article that it was review, that was my fault. It really is
stating the reasons why I was returning the device and I'll make an edit for
it.

>but most of it was literally worse than Satan

It didn't read that bad to me, but that's a perception issue. There's a lot of
Windows / Apple bashing from fanboys so the tone of these articles can be
preceived extremely negative when I'm just stating my feelings/aggravations.

Again, thanks for the feedback, always good to get see how others view it =)

